# Fancy Alephs (and a Raw)



## donn_ (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## scout24 (Dec 10, 2009)

Donn- Love the camo! :thumbsup:


----------



## souptree (Dec 10, 2009)

Very special group there!


----------



## Blindasabat (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice. I've been eyeing up that one on the right. What's the beam like with the Cree XR-E in an McR20? (I assume that's what is in there)


----------



## donn_ (Dec 10, 2009)

That's what's in there, and it's a perfect beam with a Cree XR-E. I have an XP-G coming in which will be tested it that light, and I'll report. DaCap has already tried it, and it looks good.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 25, 2010)

Is the one 2nd from the left an original finish from Don (McGizmo)?

I have another "marble effect" Aleph-1 which is a splash-anodize of pacific-green and black and its a beauty.


----------



## donn_ (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes. I think it was called Desert Camo, and it's rubberized, like the Desert Sand Aleph 1 on the far left.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah, the one I have is not rubberized.


----------



## lisantica (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful set there :twothumbs

What's the light at the bottom right?

Lisa


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 26, 2010)

I like these rubberized most! :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled (Jan 26, 2010)

lisantica said:


> Wow! Beautiful set there :twothumbs
> 
> What's the light at the bottom right?
> 
> Lisa



I believe that's an Aleph 2 head and tail with a TiN coating separated by a brass body made my the UK's very own custom builder,
CPFer Ganp, who I believe deliberately allowed the brass to build up its own patina before sealing it in.


----------



## jkt (Jan 26, 2010)

I like the alephstoo,but it is difficult to get itlovecpf


----------



## donn_ (Jan 27, 2010)

The Ganp brass lattice body was chemically etched in the cavities, in order to hasten the patina.


----------

